# Is it just me? or is everything starting to have electric blues...



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

Not quite electric blue yet, but looks like the angels are following the JD and ram path.

http://www.aquascapeonline.com/prodView.asp?idproduct=487&item=Blue Angel Fish 2

pretty nice looking still.


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

Hitch said:


> Not quite electric blue yet, but looks like the angels are following the JD and ram path.
> 
> http://www.aquascapeonline.com/prodView.asp?idproduct=487&item=Blue Angel Fish 2
> 
> pretty nice looking still.


Pedro is known for bringing in the newest colour morphs of most fish. Some of the Oscars I have seen him bring in are crazy.

I would love some of those angels


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

Ya I was looking through those oscars....and imagine having a tank with a gold and a platinum oscar...

just wish he would have some L260s in stock in the near future.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Those angels are very nice


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

I do love my South American Cichlids... and these colour morphs are nice! Guess they go on the wish list.


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

KnaveTO said:


> I do love my South American Cichlids... and these colour morphs are nice! Guess they go on the wish list.


ya, their L260 is on my wishlist also. They have the best prices I have seen so far, and good reviews....too bad out of stock.


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

Hitch said:


> ya, their L260 is on my wishlist also. They have the best prices I have seen so far, and good reviews....too bad out of stock.


Doesn't matter if they are in stock or out of stock as they are in New Jersey and don't ship out of the United States.


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

KnaveTO said:


> Doesn't matter if they are in stock or out of stock as they are in New Jersey and don't ship out of the United States.


Dont know where you read that because I have ordered from them and they shipped into toronto. My order was over $1000.


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

Jackson said:


> Dont know where you read that because I have ordered from them and they shipped into toronto. My order was over $1000.


do you by chance know what this minimum order is? I e mailed them but havent got a reply yet.


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

Hitch said:


> do you by chance know what this minimum order is? I e mailed them but havent got a reply yet.


I twas about 2 years ago and the group order was over 3000 so I dont know what the min was could be 1500. I know it was less than exoitic finds min order and that was 2000.

They for sure still ship into Canada. I could not see them stop if they used to.


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

Jackson said:


> I twas about 2 years ago and the group order was over 3000 so I dont know what the min was could be 1500. I know it was less than exoitic finds min order and that was 2000.
> 
> They for sure still ship into Canada. I could not see them stop if they used to.


hmmm.....interesting....if it ends up being 1500...its going to be interesting setting this thing up.


----------

